# Anyone has interest to review BBQ Temperature Controller for free on Amazon?



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 9, 2022)

Who has interest to review our Bluetooth & Wifi BBQ Temperature Controller for free on Amazon? Please reply this post and send us messages if you have interest.. We have 5 free units to do reviews now.
*Notes: *Each person only has one chance for this unit, please give this chance to other friends if you have done this before. Thank you!

*Who can enter this time free review list?
People who has Amazon account.*

Open for USA and Canadian friends


----------



## BurntWeenie (Mar 9, 2022)

Interested


----------



## Nodak21 (Mar 9, 2022)

Interested


----------



## Nate52 (Mar 9, 2022)

Interested.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 9, 2022)

Wow! Nice offer once again for someone!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 9, 2022)

Was not sure if had to use the reply so re-did using that.


----------



## justplainbob (Mar 9, 2022)

.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 9, 2022)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Who has interest to review our Bluetooth & Wifi BBQ Temperature Controller for free on Amazon? Please reply this post and send us messages if you have interest.. We have 10 free units to do reviews now.
> *Notes: *Each person only has one chance for this unit, please give this chance to other friends if you have done this before. Thank you!
> 
> *Who can enter this time free review list?
> ...


Be nice for the WSM


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 9, 2022)

Yep


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 9, 2022)

Interested also
Can show how it works with an OK Joe Bandera.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 9, 2022)

I'd love to

Robert


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 9, 2022)

jliddil said:


> Interested


Replied sir.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 9, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> Interested.


Replied sir


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 9, 2022)

Nodak21 said:


> Interested


PM sent sir


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 9, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Wow! Nice offer once again for someone!


Thank you!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2022)

Interested please


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 9, 2022)

I would love to review this.


----------



## clifish (Mar 9, 2022)

I would love to review another great item from.   Thanks


----------



## Newglide (Mar 9, 2022)

Interested


----------



## LakeErieSMKR (Mar 9, 2022)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Who has interest to review our Bluetooth & Wifi BBQ Temperature Controller for free on Amazon? Please reply this post and send us messages if you have interest.. We have 10 free units to do reviews now.
> *Notes: *Each person only has one chance for this unit, please give this chance to other friends if you have done this before. Thank you!
> 
> *Who can enter this time free review list?
> ...


I would like to try one on my weber kettle


----------



## 48°North (Mar 9, 2022)

I would most certainly be interested in doing a review!


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 9, 2022)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Who has interest to review our Bluetooth & Wifi BBQ Temperature Controller for free on Amazon? Please reply this post and send us messages if you have interest.. We have 10 free units to do reviews now.
> *Notes: *Each person only has one chance for this unit, please give this chance to other friends if you have done this before. Thank you!
> 
> *Who can enter this time free review list?
> ...


If selected, how will we be notified?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 9, 2022)

Certainly!

Ryan


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 9, 2022)

I would love to.  My other inkbird equipment has been top notch!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 9, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> If selected, how will we be notified?


Replied sir


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 10, 2022)

Order Placed.  Thank You


----------



## kevinjpereira (Mar 11, 2022)

It looks like a nice piece of equipment!


----------



## CHUCK NORRIS! (Mar 22, 2022)

I’m your huckleberry.


----------



## Cody_Mack (Mar 22, 2022)

Yes, next in line, please.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 22, 2022)

If the offer still stands I am interested as well

John


----------



## CHUCK NORRIS! (Mar 22, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> Yes, next in line, please.


Too Cool!! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 23, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Yep


PM sent

Miya


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 23, 2022)

pc farmer said:


> Interested please


PM sent

Miya


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 23, 2022)

Newglide said:


> Interested


PM sent

Miya


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 23, 2022)

LakeErieSMKR said:


> I would like to try one on my weber kettle


PM sent

Miya


----------



## JeffB1961 (Mar 23, 2022)

i'd like to try it also . i have a kettle , a offset and a bronco drum smoker to try it with .


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 23, 2022)

Looks like a nice unit. I was planning on smoking a Wagyu brisket on Easter. Wasn’t sure if I would do an all nighter with my WSM/Guru setup, or just spend the day smoking it on my Lang. However it sure would be a good test of your unit to try it out on an all night cook, with a Wagyu brisket.
Al


----------



## Smoking at 4am (Mar 23, 2022)

Interested if still available


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 23, 2022)

Yes, I am interested


----------



## kingfisherwi (Apr 19, 2022)

I am interested


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 19, 2022)

kingfisherwi said:


> I am interested


PM sent sir


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 19, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> Yes, I am interested


PM sent sir


----------



## CHUCK NORRIS! (Apr 19, 2022)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> PM sent sir


Yes, I am.


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Apr 19, 2022)

I'm interested *. Is it better than my current inkbird *


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 19, 2022)

JIMSMOKES said:


> I'm interested *. Is it better than my current inkbird *


PM sent sir


----------



## johnewalleye (Apr 19, 2022)

Interested


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 19, 2022)

johnewalleye said:


> Interested


PM sent


----------



## Grakkthorn (May 12, 2022)

I may be late to the party, but just created an account here because I have been researching a temperature monitor / controller for my char griller Akorn and ended up spending hours reading this forum!

If you need a noob to test it, I have done smoking on my Akorn, but this would be my first time using anything besides a basic probe.

And if not, I will probably end up buying one anyway, or at least one of your temp monitors, they seem to get good reviews and priced extremely well.


----------



## pushok2018 (May 12, 2022)

I have no idea on how I could miss this.... Getting old? Ha!
If this is not too late - I am interested!


----------



## dr k (May 12, 2022)

Grakkthorn said:


> I may be late to the party, but just created an account here because I have been researching a temperature monitor / controller for my char griller Akorn and ended up spending hours reading this forum!
> 
> If you need a noob to test it, I have done smoking on my Akorn, but this would be my first time using anything besides a basic probe.
> 
> And if not, I will probably end up buying one anyway, or at least one of your temp monitors, they seem to get good reviews and priced extremely well.


I am finishing a canadian bacon on my Big Red Akorn from a couple weeks ago after cold smoking 6 hours. I've had great results with10 lit coals in the center of rings of unlit at 1.5 barely open top and botton vents for 225 or higher. I'd try this unit but it maybe paypal, being a deal breaker for me or the top vent regulator that opens and no fan as your bottom vent stays at 1.5. I think it's smobot


----------



## Grakkthorn (May 12, 2022)

dr k said:


> I am finishing a canadian bacon on my Big Red Akorn from a couple weeks ago after cold smoking 6 hours. I've had great results with10 lit coals in the center of rings of unlit at 1.5 barely open top and botton vents for 225 or higher. I'd try this unit but it maybe paypal, being a deal breaker for me or the top vent regulator that opens and no fan as your bottom vent stays at 1.5. I think it's smobot


I did look at smobot, someone else in another forum mentioned it but it seems out of stock right now for the akorn, and a bit expensive for just a top vent regulator.  I want new temperature probes as well, almost talked myself into a fireboard 2 drive with the fan, but that also is a pretty penny to jump right into.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (May 12, 2022)

This free test has ended, thank you for supporting us! Next time I will post information here if there is a new offer.    I hope you are safe in your family and business!

Miya


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (May 12, 2022)

Grakkthorn said:


> I may be late to the party, but just created an account here because I have been researching a temperature monitor / controller for my char griller Akorn and ended up spending hours reading this forum!
> 
> If you need a noob to test it, I have done smoking on my Akorn, but this would be my first time using anything besides a basic probe.
> 
> And if not, I will probably end up buying one anyway, or at least one of your temp monitors, they seem to get good reviews and priced extremely well.


This free test has ended, thank you for supporting us! Next time I will post information here if there is a new offer.   I hope you are safe in your family and business!

Miya


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (May 12, 2022)

pushok2018 said:


> I have no idea on how I could miss this.... Getting old? Ha!
> If this is not too late - I am interested!


This free test has ended, thank you for supporting us! Next time I will post information here if there is a new offer.   I hope you are safe in your family and business!

Miya


----------

